# p229 newbie question



## steve783 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am about to purchase a P229R, but am a bit concerned about the following:
Do all P229's(R) come with stainless slides? and are they all marked " stainless ". 
The one i will be buying has Nitron finish according to gun shop, but does not have " stainless" embossed on the slide. On most forum pictures i see " stainless " embossed on Sig slides

Please help, is this P229R a stainless coated Nitron finish? or just steel coated Nitron?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sig no longer makes its slide assemblies with the older styled stamped/folded carbon steel. They are ALL made of milled stainless these days. If you have ANY doubt, look at the breech block retaining pin. If it is a solid one, the slide is milled stainless. If it is a split roll pin type, it is a carbon steel slide. Keep in mind though, that Sig NEVER made the P229 any other way than with a milled stainless slide. If there is a split roll pin then it was put there by someone that didn't know what they were doing or someone replaced the P229 slide with an older P228 one.

Regardless of finish, ALL p229 slides are milled stainless.


----------



## steve783 (Sep 6, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> Sig no longer makes its slide assemblies with the older styled stamped/folded carbon steel. They are ALL made of milled stainless these days. If you have ANY doubt, look at the breech block retaining pin. If it is a solid one, the slide is milled stainless. If it is a split roll pin type, it is a carbon steel slide. Keep in mind though, that Sig NEVER made the P229 any other way than with a milled stainless slide. If there is a split roll pin then it was put there by someone that didn't know what they were doing or someone replaced the P229 slide with an older P228 one.
> 
> Regardless of finish, ALL p229 slides are milled stainless.


Thanks Growler,

So i don't have to worry about slide not being engraved with " stainless " ? it does say 229 so i doubt it has a 228 slide. Only thing "missing" is the engraved " stainless" word.
Reason i am asking is would the stainless be less prone to rust than the carbon steel?
I am new to handguns so need best advise before buying.Where do i locate the breech blocking pin?
Don't know if this helps but series is AM 12XXXX with manufacture date March 2009, and does have night sights standard.

Also, I see on the Sig website 229 frames being made of either alloy or stainless. Is there a way i can check this without being told so by the gun shop?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

This pin sticking out from the slide is the Breech block pin. This one is the solid variety used in all the mille slides, though it's broken from dry firing.










This is what a "split roll pin" looks like.










SigArms in Exeter, NH has discontinued the practice of roll stamping "stainless" on the slides in recent production runs (last 18-24 months IIRC, not positive). There is specific encoding in the model number sticker on the box it'll come in. I do not know what encoding differentiates an alloy frame from a stainless one. If you bought a P229ST, then it'll be ALL stainless. The ST at the end of the model type indicates an all stainless model regardless if it's a P226, P220 or P229. Otherwise you will have an alloy frame.

Yes stainless is less prone to rust, but not impervious.


----------



## steve783 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Growler, appreciate the feedback.

Will have to go back to confirm.


----------



## steve783 (Sep 6, 2010)

ok went back and pin is solid. I think i am good to go? Still a bit concerned not having stainless stamped on slide though


----------



## steve783 (Sep 6, 2010)

My choice is final, called Sig and they confirmed for last two years they stopped stamping stainless on the slides.

now that i have made my choice, any advise on how to prepare a brand new gun for first shot(s).... special cleaning tips?


----------



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

Here is a photo of my P229 in Reverse Two-tone.... If that helps any?


----------



## steve783 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sgt Riggs said:


> Here is a photo of my P229 in Reverse Two-tone.... If that helps any?


Ok thanks, your has "stainless" on it , so should be older than 2-3 years.
Made ny choice and bought a 229R, just need some advise on how to prepare/clean factory lubricant? before first use.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Sigs are easy to disassemble. Youtube has some good clips. All of my Sigs came with a little more grease in them than was needed _INCLUDING_ the magazines. Clean with a good solvent. Then lubricate the slide rails, gun barrel, and guide rod. Rack the slide a few times to move the lubricant on the slide. If you want to dry fire get some practice snap caps. I use a silicon cloth to wipe my gun down after every range use and cleaning. Enjoy your new Sig.


----------



## steve783 (Sep 6, 2010)

It has been over a month that i have been enjoying my new gun, however i am still not comfortable carrying it.

Any suggestion for a good IWB holster? I work at office, so mayority (all) day have my shirt tucked in.


----------



## Micro (Jan 1, 2011)

Sig has gone back to the roll pin. This appears to have started around May 2009. My newest P229R, manufactured May 2009, has the roll pin. My Sig P220R and 220R Carry have the solid pins, one of which has a March 2009 manufacture state. IMO, the roll-pin is an improvement. They are easier to get out and don't appear to be as brittle.


----------

